# DS Pup @ 5 months



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Here is my girl at 5 months old. Having a great time learning with her.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking pup!! I like the striped dogs myself too 

how is her temperament?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Nice looking pup!! I like the striped dogs myself too
> 
> how is her temperament?


Thanks Brian. She is a great pup so far. Always read to play or do whatever. Endless energy. She just always seems happy. She loves to tug and chase/retrieve the frisbee and tennis balls. She is teething right now so we aren't tugging very much. More just retrieving stuff and basic OB. She is definatly relaxed around other animals and people and strange noises. I'm very happy she is my first working dog.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice looking sweetie there Brian. Interesting dogs.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice looking pup there, Brian! Who is she out of?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Nice looking pup there, Brian! Who is she out of?


Vrijheid's "K" Litter- (Vrijheid's Borius VPG3 x Rommel's Krumel VPGA AD)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian Hicks said:


> Vrijheid's "K" Litter- (Vrijheid's Borius VPG3 x Rommel's Krumel VPGA AD)


Ahhh well put together she is ... congratulations and I bet she will be an awesome working dog.


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

She's beautiful! And fun I bet.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats Brian, nice pup. have a feeling she will be fun to own n train
good luck


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

She sure looks happy! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

